

The magic designer - pjaspers
http://wolfslittlestore.be/2011/06/30/the-magic-designer/

======
pwhermanson
In a graphic design or web design project, there is definitely a fine line
between what the client can expect as an aesthetic outcome and what works
functionally or is congruent with user-friendly/intuitive design principles.
The scope of any project can clearly define functionality requirements.
However, when it comes to aesthetic appeal, and "beauty" as Johan describes,
the client and designer may not be on the same page. As a professional, the
designer should incorporate everything that was asked; this is not in
question. There are problems with designers projecting their own will onto a
project and it can take a negative effect on the client/contractor
relationship. But the problem at hand is when a client gets an idea of what
the final product should be and this idea conflicts with the functionality
requirements as outlined in the scope. Several clients of mine have even
changed their minds in the middle of the project and try to "scope-creep"
their way out of the original concept to cover up the fact that they were not
yet mentally prepared to start. This is when the designer needs to believe in
their knowledge and experience and be professional, firm and courteous. I
inform my client that I will complete the functionality requirements. Any
major changes that are made to the original concept will result in an
amendment to the contract or a second contract. Johan is absolutely right! The
client should know exactly what he/she wants their website/app/interface to
do. The client may suggest ways on which technologies to do it with and why.
The client may supply design layouts that appeal them. The designer's job is
then outlined and structured, yet they still have the freedom to use
experience and professional opinions to construct the best possible product.

